# UMIK-1 in the house



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The mic arrived today, now to figure out what it is I'm supposed to be doing with it.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Good luck with that. It should be an interesting journey.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

I can take it you have red the REW helps files.

But to get you started:
As long as you are using Windows OS and headphone out on your laptop and have the cabling:
From the flash drive/ memory stick from CS load the mic calibration file onto the laptop, recommend a folder where you can store REW files etc.
For SPL calibration simply download the MiniDSP UMIK (your serial number) form their website and copy and paste the very top line (should have data for "sens factor" and "serial number") to your *CS* mic calibration file. From there you can delete the MiniDSP mic calibration file because thats all you need form their one.

1. Plug your mic into the laptop
2. Open REW software
3. The software will ask UMIK mic detected do you want to use this for measuring (well something like this) click yes
4. Then the software asks do you have a mic calibration file again click yes
5. Look for the mic calibration file and load,
6. Plug the headphone out RCA into the Receiver or Amp
7. Set your Receiver or Amp to the correct output e.g. CD player or which ever one you chose. 
8. Done ready to measure *NO SOUNDCARD CALIBRATION NEEDED.*
Hope this helps


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

B- one said:


> Good luck with that. It should be an interesting journey.


Yes it will.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Phillips said:


> I can take it you have red the REW helps files.
> 
> But to get you started:
> As long as you are using Windows OS and headphone out on your laptop and have the cabling:
> ...


Thanks ! I appreciate the REW quick start guide. :T


----------



## KevinG (Oct 9, 2010)

I hope this isn't thread hi-jacking, but I got my UMik1 yesterday as well (mine came from Cross-Spectrum, so calibrated by them).

What I experienced was that REW wanted me to calibrate the SPL meter before I could take a measurement. I don't think it is supposed to do that...(right?) Am I supposed to download my cal file from minidsp, and paste the first line at the top of the Cross-Spectrum supplied calibration file? I haven't taken a moment to look at their cal files to see if they already include that line (and I' don't have access to them AMT).

Thanks!

(HAH! I just figured out that "CS" above refers to Cross-Spectrum, and indeed, I just have to follow the directions above... THANKS!)


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad you go it figured out. Plug and play.


----------

